# West Mids Safari Park venom room



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys!

Anyone on here work in the venom room at WMSP?

Im wondering whether to phone them to see if i can get a "backstage tour" round the facility. I know its probably categorized as high risk, but i dont want to try any of the work or touch anything, more just to see how they work with the hots and do the venom research etc.

Do you think its worth me phoning them?

Steve.


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

my mum always said to me if you don`t ask you will never know, it is only a phone call what harm will it do


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got in there last time me and the OH went to WMSP. I know the guy that manages the aquatics section and he sorted it.


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

Was it good getting in there?
They dont mind visitors then?

Can you sort me out?! :whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

steve25 said:


> Was it good getting in there?
> They dont mind visitors then?
> 
> Can you sort me out?! :whistling2:


There's not a lot to it really, a few animals kept "backstage" in the handling room, otherwise it's a room full of locked doors into exhibits. I can't sort out a visit, sorry. Best thing to do would be to go, and try and speak to one of the keepers in the area. After the reptile encounters might be the best time. It did help that I also knew one of the staff in the reptile section as well


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll give it a go. Wasnt expecting too much as you can tell its a smallish room just looking round the reptile section. still interested though.

cheers.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a small room that will make you sweat like a pig. There is then a separate room which backs onto many of the larger enclosures. Off hand the only venomous they keep in there are a couple of taipans and the cantil. You will get more out of having a good walk around and having a chat after an encounter. Steve is cool, and is an experienced venomous handler. Some Sundays they bring out a venomous snake.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Mark O'shae would be the best man to ask...


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Mark O'shae would be the best man to ask...


Hahaha no Steve is by far the best to ask, however i seem to recall his job or one very similiar is being advertised for right now.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Never even knew a man called steve worked there lmao!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Zak said:


> Hahaha no Steve is by far the best to ask, however i seem to recall his job or one very similiar is being advertised for right now.


Steve's not leaving, that's for sure.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

Zak said:


> Hahaha no Steve is by far the best to ask, however i seem to recall his job or one very similiar is being advertised for right now.


for f==ks sake dont tell the chubby lad from southampton that!


----------

